# dormire da piedi



## Juhana

ciao,che vuol dire la frase "dormire da piedi"?Vuol dire che una persona dorme in piedi, o vuol dire che una persona dorme al fondo del letto (dove normalmente sono i piedi)?Juhana


----------



## annapo

Juhana said:


> ciao,che vuol dire la frase "dormire da piedi"?Vuol dire che una persona dorme in piedi, o vuol dire che una persona dorme al fondo del letto (dove normalmente sono i piedi)?Juhana


 
Dormire dai piedi potrebbe effettivamente significare dormire dalla parte (del letto)  dei piedi


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Dormire da piedi dalle mie parti non vuol dire niente


----------



## panzona

Paulfromitaly said:


> Dormire da piedi non vuol dire niente


Non sono d'accordo... Certo, è un'espressione grammaticalmente ellittica e di registro dialettale, ma vuole senz'altro dire "dormire con la testa al fondo del letto, dove di solito stanno i piedi".
Vedi, ad esempio, qui.

Le molte occorrenze in rete mostrano poi un significato figurato (di cui ero onestamente all'oscuro): essere un po' sciocchi, ingenui. L'espressione è anche usata nell'area romana, oltre che in Toscana (e non è un caso, vista la vicinanza dei due "dialetti").



EDIT: il link alla voce di "dizionario" è un libro di satira di costume! Così, giusto per chiarire il tono della "definizione"...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

panzona said:


> Non sono d'accordo... Certo, è un'espressione grammaticalmente ellittica e di registro dialettale, ma vuole senz'altro dire "dormire con la testa al fondo del letto, dove di solito stanno i piedi".
> Vedi, ad esempio, qui.
> 
> Le molte occorrenze in rete mostrano poi un significato figurato (di cui ero onestamente all'oscuro): essere un po' sciocchi, ingenui. L'espressione è anche usata nell'area romana, oltre che in Toscana (e non è un caso, vista la vicinanza dei due "dialetti").
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: il link alla voce di "dizionario" è un libro di satira di costume! Così, giusto per chiarire il tono della "definizione"...


Ti posso assicurare che non solo non l'ho mai sentito prima, ma nessuno nella mia zona conosce tale espressione (d'altronde la Toscana non è l'Italia )
Se poi mi dici che pensandoci su un po' ci si possa arrivare, allora concordo.


----------



## panzona

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ti posso assicurare che non solo non l'ho mai sentito prima, ma nessuno nella mia zona conosce tale espressione (d'altronde la Toscana non è l'Italia )
> Se poi mi dici che pensandoci su un po' ci si possa arrivare, allora concordo.


No, non volevo dire che pensandoci un po' su ci si potesse arrivare, volevo dire che in effetti "vuol dire qualcosa", anche se non in tutte le aree d'Italia: Juhana non ha chiesto "cosa vuol dire *in italiano*...", ma solo "cosa vuol dire".
Il fatto che pochi, al di fuori del bresciano (inteso come regione) conoscano ad esempio l'espressione "can de l'ua" non significa che "non vuol dire niente", ma solo che è un'espressione dialettale che molti, nel resto d'Italia, non hanno mai sentito; il che, però, non ne annichilisce affatto l'esistenza né il significato...



P.S.: Rileggendo, mi sono resa conto che la scelta di "can de l'ua" poteva essere infelice, visto che si tratta di un'espressione abbastanza offensiva: non l'ho scritta per questo, era la sola cosa linguisticamente "bresciana" che conoscevo!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

panzona said:


> No, non volevo dire che pensandoci un po' su ci si potesse arrivare, volevo dire che in effetti "vuol dire qualcosa", anche se non in tutte le aree d'Italia: Juhana non ha chiesto "cosa vuol dire *in italiano*...", ma solo "cosa vuol dire".
> Il fatto che pochi, al di fuori del bresciano (inteso come regione) conoscano ad esempio l'espressione "can de l'ua" non significa che "non vuol dire niente", ma solo che è un'espressione dialettale che molti, nel resto d'Italia, non hanno mai sentito; il che, però, non ne annichilisce affatto l'esistenza né il significato...
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Rileggendo, mi sono resa conto che la scelta di "can de l'ua" poteva essere infelice, visto che si tratta di un'espressione abbastanza offensiva: non l'ho scritta per questo, era la sola cosa linguisticamente "bresciana" che conoscevo!


Non preoccuparti, è un'esclamazione, ma non è offensiva.
C'è una differenza, però: "can de l'ua" è chiaramente dialettale e come tale ha un significato ed un uso limitato ad un'area geografica specifica.
"Dormire in piedi" invece è scritto in italiano e potrebbe quindi dare l'impressione di essere un modo di dire comune in tutta italia, cosa che invece non è.


----------



## MOMO2

Juhana said:


> ciao,che vuol dire la frase "dormire da piedi"?Vuol dire che una persona dorme in piedi, o vuol dire che una persona dorme al fondo del letto (dove normalmente sono i piedi)?Juhana


 


Paulfromitaly said:


> Dormire da piedi non vuol dire niente


 


panzona said:


> Non sono d'accordo... Certo, è un'espressione grammaticalmente ellittica e di registro dialettale, ma vuole senz'altro dire "dormire con la testa al fondo del letto, dove di solito stanno i piedi".
> Vedi, ad esempio, qui.
> 
> Le molte occorrenze in rete mostrano poi un significato figurato (di cui ero onestamente all'oscuro): essere un po' sciocchi, ingenui. L'espressione è anche usata nell'area romana, oltre che in Toscana (e non è un caso, vista la vicinanza dei due "dialetti").
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: il link alla voce di "dizionario" è un libro di satira di costume! Così, giusto per chiarire il tono della "definizione"...


 


Paulfromitaly said:


> Ti posso assicurare che non solo non l'ho mai sentito prima, ma nessuno nella mia zona conosce tale espressione (d'altronde la Toscana non è l'Italia )
> Se poi mi dici che pensandoci su un po' ci si possa arrivare, allora concordo.


 
È veramente spassoso scoprire che ci sono modi di dire circoscritti a determinate zone e mai sentiti altrove. A me capita spesso perché lavoro in un ambiente _multi_..._regionale_
Io l'espressione la conosco benissimo. L'ho sentita sicuramente durante i miei 20 anni romani.
Lì quando si dice di una persona che dorme da piedi significa che *ha sempre la testa tra le nuvole, che dorme in piedi, che sembra essersi svegliato ma in effetti è ancora addormentato, che è assente.*


----------



## Teerex51

Momo2, quell'espressione alla quale ti riferisci è "dorme in piedi".

_Dorme da piedi_ (come all'inizio del thread hanno segnalato Juhana e Annapo) indica chi dorme con la testa dalla parte dei piedi. E' una vecchia espressione del centro Italia che richiama le povere famiglie contadine di un tempo, che si dividevano i letti facendo anche dormire qualcuno con la testa fra i piedi degli altri, mentre per lui non vi sarebbe stato spazio sufficiente nel verso normale.
La posizione dell'ultimo arrivato, di chi in casa contava di meno, era appunto "dormire da piedi".

L'espressione è ormai rara ma indica chi non conta nulla, chi non è mai coinvolto nei discorsi importanti della famiglia.


----------



## Juhana

Grazie mille delle risposte!

L'espressione "dormire da piedi" l'ho trovato in "Ragazzi di vita" di Pasolini dove lui scrive della casa di Agnolo dicendo che nel suo letto "i fratelli piccoli dormivano da piedi".

Adesso lo capisco, grazie!

- Juhana


----------



## Necsus

Teerex51 said:


> Momo2, quell'espressione alla quale ti riferisci è "dorme in piedi".


No, MOMO2 si riferisce proprio a 'dormire *da* piedi', che a Roma, origine e primo significato dell'espressione a parte, ha comunemente il significato traslato di 'dormire in piedi', 'non essere particolarmente svegli'.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Necsus said:


> No, MOMO2 si riferisce proprio a 'dormire *da* piedi', che a Roma, origine e primo significato dell'espressione a parte, ha comunemente il significato traslato di 'dormire in piedi', 'non essere particolarmente svegli'.



Ed è talmente comune qui che non pensavo lo ignoraste nel resto della penisola! 
Non solo.
_Dormire *da* piedi_ non significa solo _essere lievemente storditi_, ma anche _essere gli ultimi a sapere le cose_.

Es.
A- Possibile che non ti sei accorto che tra quei due c'è del tenero?
B- Macché, lo sai che dormo da piedi!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao a tutti!
Riprendo questo vecchio thread perché avrei bisogno di sapere se esiste un nome specifico, in italiano, per la posizione descritta da Teerex:



Teerex51 said:


> E' una vecchia espressione del centro Italia che richiama le povere famiglie contadine di un tempo, che si dividevano i letti facendo anche dormire qualcuno con la testa fra i piedi degli altri, mentre per lui non vi sarebbe stato spazio sufficiente nel verso normale.



Al di là delle povere famiglie contadine di un tempo, ricordo che da bambini era normale sistemarsi nel letto in questo modo quando, ad esempio, restava a dormire da noi la mia cuginetta (in mancanza di un letto supplementare). Noi lo chiamavamo dormire "testa a piedi", ma non sono certa che sia l'espressione corretta (ammesso che esista) e Google mi restituisce troppe occorrenze che non c'entrano nulla.

Vi viene in mente qualcosa? Grazie in anticipo


----------



## giginho

Ciao Stella,

Noi dicevamo: dormire al contrario, ma non so dirti se possa essere un'espressione chiara a tutti!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Stella 

Non ti sarà d'aiuto, perché specifico non è ... ma da queste parti (Lombardia centro-occidentale) si dice "dormire uno dalla testa e uno dai piedi".


----------



## Nino83

Le persone più anziane, in Sicilia, dicono "dommiri di pedi", ad esempio "e me tempi dummiumu quattru da testa e quattru di pedi", in italiano, "dormire dalla parte dei piedi" (ma questo modo dire è utilizzato solo in dialetto).


----------



## stella_maris_74

Intanto grazie a tutti 



Anja.Ann said:


> "dormire uno dalla testa e uno dai piedi".



Ecco, cercavo qualcosa del genere ma con una forma più succinta tipo il "testa a piedi" che citavo nel mio precedente post.
E' probabile che non esista, però... ne prendo serenamente atto


----------



## Sempervirens

Nino83 said:


> Le persone più anziane, in Sicilia, dicono "dommiri di pedi", ad esempio "e me tempi dummiumu quattru da testa e quattru di pedi", in italiano, "dormire dalla parte dei piedi" (ma questo modo dire è utilizzato solo in dialetto).



Ciao, Nino83. Un mio amico siciliano usa proprio quella espressione!  
Quindi _dommiri di pedi _sarebbe come dire dormire alla pediera.http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/pediera/

Interessante! Uno potrebbe benissimo esprimersi in un italiano comprensibile alla maggior parte di noi con una frase del tipo _Dormire alla pediera. _Dopotutto sono tre parole!

P.S Ci incastra e non ci incastra ma dalle mie parti siamo abituati a orientare la testiera del letto verso una precisa direzione. Dormire _all'incontrario (come suggerito da gigigno) _è un detto anche di casa mia. La differenza però è che s'intende dormire con il capo verso una certa direzione invece che di quella appropriata. Non vuol dire esattamente all'incontrario sul letto stesso.


----------



## Nino83

Si Semperveniens, si potrebbe anche tradurre più concisamente in "dormire dai piedi". 
C'è anche una frase che si usa quando si pensa che una persona abbia detto una panzana, ed è "a cuchiti di pedi!" (vai a farti un sonnelino, magari dormendo dai piedi).  

L'espressione "testa a piedi", invece, in Sicilia non è conosciuta.


----------



## curiosone

Si potrebbe dire anche "dormire ai piedi del letto?"  Ho imparato a dormire "al contrario" (come suggerisce Gigi) da piccola, cercando un pò d'aria di notte in estate, in un clima sub-tropicale (senza aria condizionata e senza nemmeno un ventilatore).


----------



## giginho

Ciao Curio!

Purtroppo dormire ai piedi del letto indica che sei sdraiato per traverso al fondo del letto, tipo gatto per capirci, mentre l'espressione che cerca Stessa indica l'azione di dormire "al contrario" ovvero con la testa al posto dei piedi!


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, curiosone. Forse io interpreterei l'espressione '_Dormire ai piedi del letto'_ nel senso di dormire sul pavimento, sullo scendiletto. 
Ma la mia è una voce tra le tante.


----------



## giginho

Ciao Semper!

Io lo scendiletto, però, ce l'ho a lato del letto, non ai piedi, perché io scendo dal letto dal lato e non dal fondo! (a dire la verità io non ce l'ho nemmeno lo scendiletto: sono povero!!  )


----------



## curiosone

giginho said:


> Ciao Curio!
> 
> Purtroppo dormire ai piedi del letto indica che sei sdraiato per traverso al fondo del letto, tipo gatto per capirci, mentre l'espressione che cerca Stessa indica l'azione di dormire "al contrario" ovvero con la testa al posto dei piedi!



Intendevo "con la testa ai piedi" - quindi "al contrario" - anche se sono capace anche di dormire di traverso (con o senza gatti)!


----------



## giginho

Potrei dormire ovunque e in qualsiasi posizione!! eheheheh

Comunque l'espressione che indica quello che vuoi dire per quanto mi riguarda è appunto: dormire al contrario


----------



## Sempervirens

giginho said:


> Ciao Semper!
> 
> Io lo scendiletto, però, ce l'ho a lato del letto, non ai piedi, perché io scendo dal letto dal lato e non dal fondo! (a dire la verità io non ce l'ho nemmeno lo scendiletto: sono povero!!  )



Ciao, giginho! In effetti ora che mi ci fai pensare hai ragione tu! Ai piedi del letto non vuol dire a lato del letto. Comunque uno straccio di scendiletto val la pena di mettercelo accanto al talamo!


----------



## Palmiro Premoli

Salve a tutti,
espressione non solo di ambito romano o laziale, ma confermo anche toscana.
Vedasi Il Borzacchini Universale OnLine


----------



## Atex54

E se fosse proprio dormire DA piedi, cioè riferito alla posizione della culla o lettino ai piedi del letto, come testimoniato in molte foto di musei della civiltà contadina o simili, per esempio nei Sassi di Matera? A me è capitato in Alto Adige, un po’ di anni fa, in un rifugio di alta montagna di dormire in un letto di fattura antica che aveva ai piedi, costruito in unica soluzione, un lettino da bambino. E quindi: dormire da piedi come un fanciullo,ignaro delle scelte consapevoli che gli adulti esercitano quotidianamente.


----------



## Francesco94

Secondo la mia esperienza (essendo di Roma), l'espressione _dormire da piedi _significa non essere attenti, svegli, perspicaci, scaltri.
Tale espressione è usata anche nel dialetto toscano (a me ignoto) con il significato di "dormire con la testa al posto dei piedi", come si evincere da questo articolo in Rete - dialetto toscano: dormire da piedi.
Ribadisco, comunque, che l'espressione _dormire da piedi_ esiste e a mio parere è usata principalmente a Roma (ciò nonostante potrei sbagliarmi).


----------



## Gian Carlo 48

Guareschi, in una delle sue storie di Don Camillo e Peppone, "Due mani benedette", scrive: "Peppone non dormiva da piedi e si era portato una vanga. Scavò fino a quando trovò roba. Allora ricoprì e piantò la croce." Qui l'espressione "non dormiva da piedi" significa evidentemente "era uno sveglio" o qualcosa di simile.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Francesco94 said:


> come si evincere da questo articolo in Rete - dialetto toscano: dormire da piedi.


Quest'espressione è per me familiare (naturalmente nella sua accezione toscana ); mi fa tornare alla mente le calde notti estive dell'infanzia, quando per vincere l'afa e l'arsura si provava a _dormire da piedi del letto, _per essere più vicini alla finestra e assaporare quel poco di venticello notturno che talvolta s'infilava, gradito e agognato, nella camera da letto.


----------



## bearded

''Il gatto dorme con te?  Sì, ma dorme da piedi''.  Nella mia patria (Bo) questa frase sarebbe intesa comunemente, nel senso di ''dorme in fondo al letto, dove io tengo i piedi''.  Insolita è invece per noi l'interpretazione metaforica (non essere attento/sveglio).


----------



## Mary49

Ama l'italiano


----------



## Starless74

Tutto giustissimo, mi limito a confermare quanto già detto in _#11_ e _#12_ sull'assimilazione, nell'area romana, fra _dormire da piedi_ e _dormire *in* piedi_ che, malgrado la sfumatura leggermente differente, vengono (o forse venivano) usati indifferentemente per indicare chi è poco sveglio, arriva sempre dopo a capire, "cade dal pero" ecc.


----------



## Gian Carlo 48

Mary49 said:


> «Ama l'italiano [...] Siccome dormire da piedi presentava degli ovvi inconvenienti, l'espressione ha anche il senso metaforico di “essere uno sciocco”».


Tuttavia gli stessi inconvenienti (se sono quelli che immagino) li prova chi "dorme da testa", se a letto c'è qualcuno che "dorme da piedi". Se poi è chi dorme da testa ad aver suggerito all'altra persona di dormire da piedi...


----------



## lorenzos

Tommaseo: "*Dormire da piedi*_, Stendersi nel letto dalla parte de piedi_."


----------



## Antonio Brega

Juhana said:


> ciao,che vuol dire la frase "dormire da piedi"?Vuol dire che una persona dorme in piedi, o vuol dire che una persona dorme al fondo del letto (dove normalmente sono i piedi)?Juhana


La frase "dorme da piedi" si usa a Roma e sta ad intendere che qualcuno finge di non sapere. In senso figurato viene dalla situazione in cui si dormiva in più persone nello stesso letto e per poterci entrare qualcuno dormiva con la testa al posto dei piedi degli altri. E così non poteva sentire quello che si dicevano. Quindi se voglio fare credere che io non so nulla dico che dormo da piedi.


----------

